# no sound from amarok



## ser (Dec 15, 2009)

I've installed amarok on KDE 4.3.4 (FreeBSD 8.0) but it doesn't play anything
Everything is fine with xmms2, mplayer also works fine

I have error messages like this then I try to change a volume:

```
> mixer speaker 100
Setting the mixer speaker from 0:0 to 100:100.
mixer: WRITE_MIXER: Device not configured
```

Some output:

```
> cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Envy24HT audio (Generic)> at io 0xc000:32,0xc100:128 irq 20 [GIANT] (1p:1v/3r:1v channels duplex default)
```
dmesg:

```
pcm0: <Envy24HT audio (Generic)> port 0xc000-0xc01f,0xc100-0xc17f irq 20 at device 0.0 on pci6
pcm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: system configuration
  SubVendorID: 0x1412, SubDeviceID: 0x2401
  XIN2 Clock Source: 49.152MHz(192kHz*256)
  MPU-401 UART(s) #: 1
  ADC #: 1
  DAC #: 3
  Multi-track converter type: I2S(48KHz support, 24bit resolution, ID#0x0)
  S/PDIF(IN/OUT): 1/1 ID# 0x00
  GPIO(mask/dir/state): 0xff/0xff/0xff
```

Thanx in advance


----------



## aragon (Dec 15, 2009)

What about one of these:


```
mixer vol 100
mixer pcm 100
```

Also, what is the output of [cmd=]mixer[/cmd] without any arguments?


----------



## ser (Dec 16, 2009)

Everything's fine with mixer vol and mixer pcm, I can change them.

But I think the reason is in the default output plugin in KDE, because then I launch Amarok under e17 it's working fine. I suppose with OSS Amarok should play music, but I still didn't find any options where I can change it


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 16, 2009)

Settings > Configure Amarok > Playback > Sound System Configuration > Configure?


----------



## ser (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought it should be like this, but I have no options in Playback > Configure (don't have Sound System Configuration there), just blank page. I reinstalled Amarok with all ports it requires but with no luck


----------

